# Bewitching Party...Ideas Please!



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

So, it all started a couple of months ago when I recently had a new kitten come into my life. I black one, to be exact.  She was born last October and so this coming one she will be 1 year old! And so, in my joy of _finally_ being the owner of a spooky black cat, I thought...why not be a witch this year for Halloween? 

Well, I've been working on ideas for my costume, and last year I made a thread with lots of witch apothecary labels for spooky bottles that I am still currently working on. And a thought came to my head. Why not throw a party this year? I'll be moving into a MUCH bigger house soon so I'll have plenty of space and entertaining room. It's not set in stone yet, but I figured that if I was to throw a party, why not have it a Bewitching One! 

So...I've gotten a few ideas for recipes for foods and such. But I wouldn't mind getting some more ideas since I don't have very many at the moment. So how about it? Ideas for me? I'd love it


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

dont forget this thread pmpknqueen http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90111-witch-props-ideas.html


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I found this picture today on marha stewart's website. I think its a cool looking buffet idea


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Si-cotik said:


> dont forget this thread pmpknqueen http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90111-witch-props-ideas.html


Thanks I'm looking at it now


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love that buffet!! also, check out the thread in this section called witches tea party, lots of great ideas on there, a few people have done witches tea parties,, witches bashes,,, witches wingdings,, to name a few ,.... check the tea party thread and it will take you to the people who have had the parties,, and if you look at the person pages of some of them,,, they have great pictures too!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

bethene said:


> Love that buffet!! also, check out the thread in this section called witches tea party, lots of great ideas on there, a few people have done witches tea parties,, witches bashes,,, witches wingdings,, to name a few ,.... check the tea party thread and it will take you to the people who have had the parties,, and if you look at the person pages of some of them,,, they have great pictures too!


Thanks!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Definitely need some cauldrons. I put dry ice in some small ones and it always makes for a cool effect, especially with blue lighting. Have one of your TVs running THE BLAIR WITCH or HOCUS POCUS, depending on the makeup of your guests. Grab one of those witch props which are smashed against a tree. You can find some of those Avon LED candles that have a witch laughing. I've seen plenty of spell books and potion bottles being sold. Michaels gets the potion bottles in pretty early every year, like summer. Hope these ideas help.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah I've got potion bottles I am currently working on which will go in a nice display on a big bookshelf with spell books, etc. I found some good cauldrons online. Nice big ones. 
I'm working on a menu a little. Just forming ideas for foods to be served. Probably wont finalize that til it gets closer to October. 
I am wondering about lighting. Possibly just lots of LED candles and/or lanterns etc? I also need ideas for activities to go on at the party. Unsure yet if it will be adults only or what yet. I do have some friends who dont drink but as of now I dont know who all will be there since its so far from October but I'd welcome all kinds of ideas in that area 
I also want to add that I will be in a new house come October and we're planning to have a firepit in the backyard by then too. Maybe I could somehow incorporate that into the party?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

pmpknqueen, I'm a big admirer of your apothecary labels and I know with your imagination your witches party will be a great success! I'll be doing another witches party this year but I'm also having a themed (Scary Tales) Halloween party so I want to keep the witches party as easy for me as possible. For the food I was thinking of having a _"Creative Cauldron Contest" _where each of the 'witches' has to bring an appetizer dish and I'll supply the drinks and alcohol. 

I know my friends will be happy to contribute and also knowing how competitive they can be, I should end up with some great dishes.  The winner of the contest will receive a prize basket.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Tannasgach, thats a great idea thanks  i have lots of friends into halloween and cooking/baking so that eould work perfectly. And I'm very excited about the decorations. Especially the potion bottles


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just made some skull soaps and am ordering a silicone ice cube tray that is witch's hats. You could make some witch hat soaps and put them in a small cauldron for your bath or to use as gifts. Those small salsa dishes can also work well for little cauldrons.


----------



## jhoonifogi1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mind getting some more ideas since I don't have very many at the moment.I want to keep the witches party as easy for me as possible.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I want to go ahead an start planning for this year's party, in detail, but I am having a really hard time singling out a theme from all of the ones I think are totally great, and work with props I have. I am thinking about doing an old haunted house theme, anybody have any creative juices flowing in that direction?


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, and by the way, I have a really cool black candelabra, a purple and black damask table cloth, With a black and silver fancy runner, this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XX78KQ/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details
And a cupcake tower that holds 40 cakes.

And of course myself and my illustrious husband who will be dressed to the dead nines


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Pmpknqueen, Somewhere on my computer I have a witchy scavenger hunt, depending on the ages of your guests you could do something like that. 

Witch Hunt

Unleash your guests on a scavenger hunt for all the ingredients young wizards need nowadays.
If you're sending kids out into the neighborhood, team up 3 or 4 with an adult. For guests too young to cross the street, hide these ingredients around the house or in the backyard. Challenge them to find, in an hour (half hour for younger seekers): Eye of newt (dried bean)


Bat hair (dryer lint)
Snake teeth (grains of white rice)
Invisible cloak button (clear plastic button)
Mouse kidney (kidney bean)
Owl feather (colorful craft feather)
Dusty corpse (baking soda in small plastic bags)
Reward the winning team with fancy pens or pencils (look for ones topped with a feather or shoots of cellophane) they can use to write down their special spells.

For the grand finale, make a big production of dropping each find in a "cauldron" in front of your audience. Hide a small bowl with 2 cups of vinegar inside the cauldron, and toss in all the dusty corpse collected. (It may be wise to have some baking soda -- dusty corpse -- on hand if you don't get much from the kids.)

The chemical reaction you'll get from the kids will be totally explosive. As for the chemical reaction in the cauldron, it just safely bubbles and froths.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have several ideas in my album called "Ideas for Halloween 2011"

Here's a couple favs.


----------

